#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  British Passport renewal.

## expattaffy

OK there used to be a thread about travelling to Malaysia for passport renewals, cant find it now. Antone done this trip lately and provide some info please. What was you route, where did you stay, how long did it take etc etc and how much did it cost. Thanks. :UK:

----------


## david44

> OK there used to be a thread about travelling to Malaysia for passport renewals, cant find it now. Antone done this trip lately and provide some info please. What was you route, where did you stay, how long did it take etc etc and how much did it cost. Thanks.


Its all cahnges yet again was HK now UK there's detailed info on the dull channel or here

www.fco.gov.uk

----------


## barrylad66

^
as david said, and now they have reduced the cost for applying overseas :Smile:

----------


## xanax

> ^
> as david said, and now they have reduced the cost for applying overseas


Only if you live in bkk, if hundreds of miles away you have to go to bkk twice. Once to apply in person, then again to pick up as they will not post. Works out a lot more, then there is the processing fee at wendy house, what's that? Also you insanely have to copy all the passport pages, even blank ones in colour.

----------


## barrylad66

^
ok thanks for that as i have to do mine soon. wendy house?? :Confused:

----------


## Dillinger

I have a British passport question....

If my passport has a few years left on it and I am running out of pages, can I get a new passport sent, while holding on to this one ?

----------


## SiLeakHunt

you can actually have two passports, a couple of mates of mine who travel a lot use that option as one can be stuck in some country's visa mill, when they're required to travel elsewhere, not sure if you can organise that overseas or need to be in UK.

Cheers

----------


## slackula

> If my passport has a few years left on it and I am running out of pages, can I get a new passport sent, while holding on to this one ?


My understanding of the situation at the moment:

When you submit your application for a new passport your old one is effectively cancelled (meaning you should not risk trying to use it to travel) but in TH they let you hang on to it intact until you go to collect your new one at which time they chop the corners off the old one and/or stamp it cancelled.

Also, it seems that the new system whereby they dropped the price but made it a requirement that one has to appear in person TWICE at some out-sourced agency in BKK is ridiculous. If it is a simple passport renewal why on earth can it not be done on-line or something or at least by post? This is the year 2014 ffs.

HMG has got a gargantuan chunk of prime land in the middle of BKK (about 10 rai IIRC) and they can't even handle passport renewals or visa applications on site?

----------


## nidhogg

I am confused....thought you just photocopied the entire passport and send it off with the required cash?

- thats what I did last time, only thing I thought had changed was that I sent to HK, and now its direct to UK?

No visit etc - are people getting confused between a passport application and a visa application?????

----------


## Pragmatic

> Only if you live in bkk, if hundreds of miles away you have to go to bkk twice. Once to apply in person, then again to pick up as they will not post.


Any link to that?

----------


## slackula

> I am confused....thought you just photocopied the entire passport and send it off with the required cash?


The whole system got revamped a few weeks ago.




> No visit etc - are people getting confused between a passport application and a visa application?????


No, now you must apply in person at an office called the "UK Visa Application Centre" for passport renewals and return in person to collect it when ready.

It's all on the embassy website:

_Making your application

__You must apply in person. You must bring photo ID with you._
_Bring original supporting documents and a photocopy of each one. The original documents will be returned to you._
_You must also bring your current passport with you when you apply,  and a full colour photocopy of the entire passport (every page including  blank pages). You can’t travel with it after you’ve applied for a new  one - but you will be able to keep your existing passport for ID  purposes._
_You’ll need to book an appointment by email. Include your first name  and last name and 3 alternative dates and times. You will receive an  email confirming your appointment._

Start HERE, answer three questions and you'll get to the page with the relevant info.

Edit, forgot this bit:

_Getting your passport

Your passport will be delivered to the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied - you must collect it in person.

They will contact you - using the details on your application form - when your passport is ready to collect.

You must bring your existing passport as photo ID_

(bold by me)

Would be fun to see what happened if they decided that somebody living in Land's End had to go to John o'Groats twice to get a passport...

----------


## Pragmatic

> Any link to that?


I found it thanks. 



> *Making your application*
> 
> You must apply in person. You must bring photo ID with you.
> Bring original supporting documents and a photocopy of each one. The original documents will be returned to you.
> You must also bring your current passport with you when you apply, and a full colour photocopy of the entire passport (every page including blank pages). You can’t travel with it after you’ve applied for a new one - but you will be able to keep your existing passport for ID purposes.
> You’ll need to book an appointment by email. Include your first name and last name and 3 alternative dates and times. You will receive an email confirming your appointment.
> UK Visa Application Centre
> The Trendy Office Building,
> 28th Floor,
> ...


 https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passport...wing_new/adult

----------


## Dillinger

Great link QC, cheers, have a green

----------


## barrylad66

^
^^
^^^
great help all thanks.

----------


## nidhogg

^ Sorry QC but can't green you yet, but thanks, a great help

[rant mode]

Farking hell, that is the third time that have changed the proceedure within the last 12 months.  Whata a bunch of !@###$%%^^&&s"]!###$%%^^&&s.
[/rant mode]

----------


## xanax

you have to get an appointment by email but when you turn up still have to get in line with a ticket. Some say it takes weeks to get the PP

----------


## Dillinger

> Would be fun to see what happened if they decided that somebody living in Land's End had to go to John o'Groats twice to get a passport...


Only in Thailand. It's a simple process from Malaysia, you dont have to leave your house... apart from posting your declaration

Look at the difference here......

Applying from Thailand...................




> *Making your application*
> 
>   You must apply in person. You must bring photo ID with you.
>   Bring original supporting documents and a photocopy of each one. The original documents will be returned to you.
>   You must also bring your current passport with you when you apply,  and a full colour photocopy of the entire passport (every page including  blank pages). You can’t travel with it after you’ve applied for a new  one - but you will be able to keep your existing passport for ID  purposes.
>   You’ll need to book an appointment by email. Include your first name  and last name and 3 alternative dates and times. You will receive an  email confirming your appointment.
>    UK Visa Application Centre
> The Trendy Office Building,
> 28th Floor,
> ...


Applying from Malaysia....................





> *How to apply*
> 
>   You must apply and pay for your passport online.
>   Before you start you need:your current passport2 identical new photos of you (or your child, if it’s a child passport application)any other current passports issued by other countriesa MasterCard, Visa, Visa Electron, Visa Debit or Maestro (UK Domestic) card - Maestro (International) cards aren’t acceptedRead the guidance notes to help you fill in your online application. Check which supporting documents  you must send with your application. Any documents that aren’t in  English (including documents showing an address) must be translated by a  professional translator.
>   You will need to print, sign and post your declaration form at the end.
> Start your application on Her Majesty’s Passport Office website
> *Getting your passport*
> 
>   Your passport and supporting documents will be delivered separately by courier.


You also get fukked over in Thailand with the price and you have to pick it up......


Thailand................




> *Cost*
>   You’ll have to pay a fee for your passport and a courier fee of 23.01. The courier fee pays for your passport to be sent securely to the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied for you to collect.
> *Passport    type* *Passport    fee* *Total    to pay (including courier fee)*                 Adult standard 32-page passport
>          83.00
>          106.01
>              Adult jumbo 48-page passport
>          91.00
>          114.01


Malaysia................




> *Cost*
>   You’ll have to pay a fee for your passport and a courier fee of 19.86. The courier fee pays for your passport and supporting documents to be sent back to you securely.
> *Passport    type* *Passport    fee* *Total    to pay (including courier fee)*                 Adult standard 32-page passport
>          83.00
>          102.86
>              Adult jumbo 48-page passport
>          91.00
>          110.86

----------


## Dillinger

Maybe it's to do with that missing Malaysian plane.

The irony eh ?

 :Smile:

----------


## xanax

Even the Thais have a better system for passports, turn up to apply and it's posted in a week, 20 quid for 5 years. Why on earth do they need all the old pages copied and in colour?

----------


## david44

FYI
The Trendy Building in Suk soi 13 is about 200 up and nearby is a family mart and seedy Indian style cafes

It is an easy stroll from NANA BTS

Exit .Take the outbound exit eastbound ie direction Asoke
At the bottom of steps turn left into SOI 11

Walk about 100 on left is Cheap Charlies
On right here is a bank and a very good Supermarket
If you take the alley to your right full of B Desh eateries it is a short cut to TRENDY and Soi 11 basically backside of theHuge Ambassador Hotel a big mid range joint known to all taxis.In this area many facilities inc copy shop

Googel map link.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/previe...d=0CMUBEPwSMA8

In rush hour quicker than road.There's some very rough trade in tha alley.

In addition if you walk North up 13 past Citrus take left and right into 15 there is a Tha on San Saeb canal where a quiet quick ferry to Pratunam runs in daylight, anice calm trip,pay on board about 13 baht,As you have to climb over the gunwhaels not suitable for disabled or with big luggage

----------


## david44

Sorry re-reading ferry directions 

From ferry turn left then right into 13 theres a pig pizzeria with a car park among the high rises.On the corner of the13 is a French Hotel chain Ibis and Radisson suites very good value under $100 but that mid dsitance for me where hardly need a cab but 300-400 m walk to Suk in the humidity means swettybetty.Lot of good upscale food winebars and German brewery up soi 11 bed supper etc a few mock Oz Irish pubs with mock poms and Ozzies

----------


## expattaffy

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> I am confused....thought you just photocopied the entire passport and send it off with the required cash?
> 
> 
> The whole system got revamped a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, very informative. Mine is due for renewal April 2015 ::chitown::

----------


## slackula

> It's a simple process from Malaysia, you dont have to leave your house... apart from posting your declaration


I wonder what is to stop somebody using the Malaysia application system and then having a friend receive and forward it to Thailand?

The website only says:
_Which country should I select?__You should select the country that you are currently living in._
_If  you are working or travelling in another country on a short term basis  and want your passport delivered there, then you should select that  country, even if you consider your permanent country of residence to be  the UK._


Interesting. Nothing about any requirement to be in Malaysia for any length of time or anything and since "short term basis" could mean anything then it would seem that you'd be OK to use the Malaysian system and avoid all the farting about of going to BKK during a coup and under martial law.


Also, reading through the help sections it seems you could put a Thai address or even a PO box as alternate delivery address and have it sent there!



I will have to renew mine in the next couple of months and if I could avoid the hassle of going to BKK I would.

----------


## expattaffy

Just noticed an article in Yahoo UK that we have got to travel back to the UK. IT states problems for expats abroad. Some have had to wait 15weeks for a renewal

----------


## nidhogg

> Just noticed an article in Yahoo UK that we have got to travel back to the UK.


Sounds unrealistically strange.  Got a link for that?

----------


## Bogon

Think expattaffy might be correct.

These links might help...

Passport backlog: British diplomats warned of crisis at high-level meeting - Telegraph

BBC News - Up to 30,000 passports hit by delays, says David Cameron

Passport chaos threatens to ruin the half term getaway as overwhelmed staff struggle to issue documents in time | Mail Online

----------


## Exit Strategy

> I wonder what is to stop somebody using the Malaysia application system and then having a friend receive and forward it to Thailand?


Giving your passport away to some agent, yeah. A very good idea. Not. 

Applies to every border everywhere.

----------


## Breny

Daily mail reports that over 200,000 non Uk nationals have been given British passports over the last 18 months. Maybe that is the real reason for the backlog?

----------


## OhOh

> Daily mail reports that over 200,000 non Uk nationals have been given British passports over the last 18 months. Maybe that is the real reason for the backlog?


More likely the move from a functioning system to a system which demanded all passports to be sent to a UK based, contracted out organisation, who misjudged the price point to win the contract, paid out the necesssary "administration fee" to the local politicians and is now not being protected by a different politician who missed the "fee" distribution.

But of course they are following the standard western method of doing business.

----------


## cyrille

> More likely the move from a functioning system to a system which demanded all passports to be sent to a UK based, contracted out organisation


No that makes far too much sense.

It must be because of the Romanians. It said so in The Daily Mail  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> who misjudged the price point to win the contract


I did mention at the time that this must be the first time in recorded history that an administrative task costs 30 quid less to perform in the UK than in Hong Kong.

Don't feel so bad about paying 30 quid more last year now. At least I got a passport.

----------


## koman

I don't suppose it would occur to these administrative super-stars to just delegate the renewal of passports back to the various embassies that processed these highly complex transactions in the first place?......I'm sure the Bangkok embassy (WTF does it do anyway?)   could muster up a bit of extra help at a reasonable rate to help overcome this logjam, at least as far as expats in Thailand are concerned.... :Confused:

----------


## cyrille

> the Bangkok embassy (WTF does it do anyway?)


To me that's the basis of this subcontracting.

Actually processing passports was starting to look like too much of an actual reason for existing. 

How they must have yearned for the old days when the most pressing task of the day was how long to delay the first planters punch at the oriental.

The queues of yobs in their beer chang singlets have now disappeared into thin air and life as Anthony Bufton-Tufton (CBE) yearned for it has now mercifully recommenced.

----------


## expattaffy

> ^
> ok thanks for that as i have to do mine soon. wendy house??


After maling an appointment online I went down to Bangkok on the 27th October.Not much problem, the passport photos I had were not acceptable, had to do new ones in the room there. The only other drawback was for payment , instead of them swiping your card there you fill in the payment section and add your card details. I then got an email from the UK stating my card didnt work in the UK. A mate of mine paid it for me, 106 pounds. I had a phone call and an email last thursday to tell me my passport had arrived. So it only took 16 days

----------


## dave42

why were your pics not right, is it a scam to get you to have them done by them

----------


## 2Prick

> ^
> as david said, and now they have reduced the cost for applying overseas



Processing time 6 to 12 weeks(!)

 :St George:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why don't you just look at how to apply for a renewal from overseas at the FCO Website?

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports




> Making your application
> *You must apply in person. If you’re unable to, someone else can go on your behalf. You must bring photo ID with you.
> *
> Bring original supporting documents and a colour photocopy of each one. The original documents will be returned to you.
> 
> You must also bring your current passport with you when you apply, and a full colour photocopy of the entire passport (every page including blank pages).
> 
> You can’t travel with it after you’ve applied for a new one - but you will be able to keep your existing passport for ID purposes.
> 
> ...

----------


## micandtan

> OK there used to be a thread about travelling to Malaysia for passport renewals, cant find it now. Antone done this trip lately and provide some info please. What was you route, where did you stay, how long did it take etc etc and how much did it cost. Thanks.


i just sent mine off as my passport was full, sent on the 14th nov just been told by UK passport office(via Email) passport sent back on the 21st nov allow 7 to ten days for courier to deliver to bkk. not bad hey

----------


## Fluke

> why were your pics not right, is it a scam to get you to have them done by them


  No, passport photos have to fit withing the stated parameters, this is because of photo recognition technology .
   Your face has to be between something like, 27-32 millimeters long , no facial expression, must have a white background and a few others rules . Non compliance will lead to a rejected application

----------


## boloa

I picked up my new passport on Monday the 24th,I arrived at 8.30 and was out by 8.45. Also my new passport arrived in August, they held onto my passport for me  as I didn't want to pick it up until after I had done my last 90 day report in September or until my visa extension needed renewing ( renewed it on Tuesday  :Smile:  )
Lots of people tend to whinger about the service but I have found them OK and always willing to be helpful  :St George:

----------


## 2Prick

I got my new passport back in 16 days!  :Smile:

----------


## tj916

19 days for me, very efficient service apart from two visits to Bangers. Staff at Trendy excellent.
If you like Indian food, turn right out of the building there is a Punjabi restaurant. Their 200 baht set menu is delicious.

----------

